# 55 gallon canopy



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

Im drawing several different rough drafts of a canopy for a 55(harder than what I had thought but im getting measurements right  ) I have never built an actual canopy but id still rather build my own than spend a fortune for one - stores rarely sell lone canopys over here so you can imagine the cost. Anyone with experience care to share their knowledge on how to build myself an awesome looking canopy? Any tips are welcome. :wink:


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

Yo tangy I found this thread, it's plans also for a 55 gallon. Got the thread off SKaustin.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=328


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

Not exactly what im looking for but thx for that tho. I have never seen that thread before, it was really good.


----------

